# April 15 = Tax Day in the US



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Happy tax day to all those in the US!

So did you have to pay or are you getting back?


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

We got a pretty hefty return this year with me back in school, buying a house, and getting married. If we could do it every year I think we would! 

Uncle Sam is my best savings account since I can't touch the money they take out until they give it to me. 

Best,
Phil


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Yeah I got back a hefty chunk of change earlier too. Of course its all gone now ;-)


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

:-({|= 

They had to pry the checks from my cool little hand.... :roll:


----------



## Daemonfly (Mar 21, 2004)

Got my $500 check way back in March 

Usually it's not that much.


----------

